# Bottom round steak



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Startingover said:


> Had this in my freezer from a few months ago when the meat counter at the grocery store was almost bare. I’ve always used a top round for pepper steak which I haven’t made for years. No particular reason, just think we got tired of it.
> 
> Two nights ago I made pepper steak. It was the only way I could think of using this bottom round. I went ahead and pounded it with the pointy side of my mallet and it didn’t turn out too badly. One reason I like this dish it’s because it’s another way to eat vegetables. I always use extra green peppers. These days I’m trying to buy green peppers that are in plastic hoping they have less germs on them and the only ones at the store this time were organic, gigantic green peppers individually wrapped. Three dollars each but very crisp.
> 
> I told daughter to stop and get a plate to take home but she ate it here and she thought it was good. but she doesn’t get many home-cooked meals so she has low expectation.


I have never tried to fix pepper steak, that is a good one to try on our new keto eating that we have just stared. Got a recipe?

$3 for a bell pepper, my stars, that is unreal.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I’ll copy the recipe when I get home. 

Internet down 1.5 days at work, then phones. We’re off to drown our sorrows in homemade ice cream at a little nearby shop.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Jim, 6 servings ha. We ate most at one sitting with small bowl of leftovers. I didn’t use all of the 1/4 cup of soy sauce. I didn’t have fresh tomatoes so drained snd used small can of diced tomatoes. I use a whole onion cause that what I always have on hand. The recipe frayed on edge but was 1.5 cups broth.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Startingover said:


> View attachment 614195
> 
> 
> View attachment 614197
> ...


We will give this one a try, it does sound really good. We will have to leave the rice off though, carbs. I really appreciate you going to all the trouble to post the photos, thank you.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks for posting the recipe. It makes it so handy to just do a screen shot of both pics when i adjust the size a little.


Your bottom round reminds me of the sirloin cheeeepee steaks i bought and charcoaled but were too tuff so the wife sliced thin, boiled in a skillet about 10 minutes then they were just fine but still had a hint of grilled outdoors. made excellent fajitas or whatever those are called. Something folded in a tortilla or whatever those things are called.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

It’s the least I can do after all the help I get on this site from everyone.

This recipe said 1975. Don’t even know where I got it. We almost like some older recipes better.

LOL, The store has a gigantic stack of beer, in front, for Labor Day holiday. I asked if alcohol sales were up because of the pandemic? They said tremendous increase, mostly cause bars have been closed. So that’s one business that isn’t suffering now.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I found that pic she made pepper steak of and it was shoulder steak. I've not a clue how to cook rice but SeniorSitizen can sure toast a slice of bread and ya know it wasn't all that bad. And i ain't paying $3.00 for a pepper as long as there's about 60 bucks worth on the 2 pepper plants i've nursed through hell, hi water, lo water and grass hoppers.:biggrin2:
OH BTW, that was left overs., she'd be embarrassed to prepare something like that.






Edit: Edit:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Senior, that looks good. I haven’t but maybe next yr I’ll try a pepper plant on the patio in a big pot. (Compensate for my $3 peppers).


----------

